# 2006 Gordon Waterman 18



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Very nice--congratulations! You're gonna love her.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Enjoy the new ride! Curious, what are the two black bungeed mounts on the transom used for?


----------



## Richard Stellke (Jun 1, 2020)

Zika said:


> Enjoy the new ride! Curious, what are the two black bungeed mounts on the transom used for?


The previous owner used skulling oars up north in CT


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

OK, imagine that was a workout. The push pole is a better option.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow!!! Your pics look better than the ones in the for sale ad. Sharp looking skiff congrats!!!!!


----------



## Richard Stellke (Jun 1, 2020)

Thanks. I am loving this Gordon Waterman.


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

Congrats Richard..Welcome to the family!!


----------



## BVBFly (Jan 23, 2012)

Beautiful skiff!


----------



## Richard Stellke (Jun 1, 2020)

Thanks. I am glad that guys on this site are complimenting my new boat. It makes me feel like I picked out a good one


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Be careful with those renzetti push pole holders, they are nice but I had to put a small cut out of sea deck so that they don’t beat your push pole up.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

can see see it here


----------



## Richard Stellke (Jun 1, 2020)

I will definitely take your advice and get them protected. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Man what a sweet skiff. 

You may want to try rounding the edges on those pole holders. I think it’s that sharp hard edge. That does not agree with the pole. They have to be ligned up perfect


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

CKEAT said:


> Be careful with those renzetti push pole holders, they are nice but I had to put a small cut out of sea deck so that they don’t beat your push pole up.


same, I have a small piece of seadek on the inside of mine and haven't had any issues in 3+yrs

congrats and gorgeous skiff!!


----------



## Richard Stellke (Jun 1, 2020)

Thanks for tips and the comments on my new skiff. I just recieved some sea deck today to place inside the renzetti pole holders.


----------



## Richard Stellke (Jun 1, 2020)

I want to thank everyone on this site for their help before and after the purchase of my Gordon 18. Me and my girl love fishing on this awesome skiff.


----------

